# Favorite Oregon Spot?



## In The Pink (Feb 22, 2008)

Where's your favorite place to go in Oregon, and why?


----------



## Karen G (Feb 22, 2008)

Eagle Crest--we've been three times at spring break. Each time we exchanged for three townhouse units right in a row on the golf course. We took two or three families with us and lots of kids.  It was a great place for that type of trip as there were activities for everyone in the group and the units were large, spacious, and fully equipped for all our needs. Our son and his teenage friends could come and go as they pleased and we all had dinner together at one unit or another each night. There were barbecue grills on the outdoor decks that came in handy for that. A couple of times we went into town for pizza and a movie & a western-themed steak place.

There are three golf courses, mini-golf, tennis, indoor and outdoor pools, gym, workout facilities, nice restaurant on site, close to towns of Redmond and Bend for city services, and lots of paved walking paths. 

If one were going to Oregon for the coastal scenery and had never been to the state before, I wouldn't necessarily choose Eagle Crest. It's east of the mountains and is drier and sunnier.  But, for an active, family-type, stay in one spot for a week type of trip it is ideal.  We lived in Washington state at the time (on the rainy west side) so it was just a 5-6 hour drive as I recall and we were happy to be in the sunshine for a week.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 22, 2008)

The town of Astoria.  It's a perfect base camp for a lot of Oregon's beauty.  Beautiful views of the mouth of the Columbia River, jumping off spot for a trip down the coast, across the bridge from the great sites on the Washington side, not too far from Portland, and all tucked away in a compact, interesting Victorian-aged, small town atmosphere.  A very cool place to see.  (And they have a Costco.  LOL!)

Dave


----------



## nodge (Feb 22, 2008)

According to something I recently heard on the local radio, Oregon's number 1 tourist attraction (in terms of number of visitors per year) use to be Multnomah Falls, something that should not be missed.  

What replaced it you ask as the number 1 attraction in all of Oregon?  Click here for the sad news.

If your plans call for spending any time in Portland, I recommend these places:

Powells City of Books (Largest independent bookstore in the world)
International Rose Test Garden

Have Fun!
-nodge


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Eagle Crest*



In The Pink said:


> Where's your favorite place to go in Oregon, and why?



We haven't been there now in a few years but have been there 5 or 6 times.
It was a great place when the kids were young to just be able to wonder around.  They also had eimployees at the rec. center and did lots of games with the kids.  When the kids were a little older we had a family reunion in units that were right next to each other and the entire family had a blast.
Last time there we went on a river rafting trip which the van picked us up at the rec. center and we really enjoyed that.  The only thing we miss is the restaurant named Brands that used to be nearby and is now gone.
Weather in summer has always been great for us.  We enjoy the Worldmark Eagle Crest units the best.
Bart


----------



## EZ-ED (Feb 22, 2008)

Ocean front at The Inn at Otter Crest, Otter Rock Oregon. Very quiet and peaceful. Close enough to hear the waves crash onto the rocks but far enough away to not be that noisy.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Feb 22, 2008)

It's been a few years since I've been down there, but I am partial to Cannon Beach and Gearhart, both on the coast. I'm not so excited about Seaside, which is between the two.


----------



## nodge (Feb 22, 2008)

mtwingcpa said:


> I am partial to Cannon Beach



Hey speaking of Cannon Beach, guess what lucky beachcombers found near Cannon beach this past weekend?  (Click on the link to the video to get a little glimps of the beach).

-nodge


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 22, 2008)

jeepguynw said:


> The town of Astoria.  It's a perfect base camp for a lot of Oregon's beauty.  Beautiful views of the mouth of the Columbia River, jumping off spot for a trip down the coast, across the bridge from the great sites on the Washington side, not too far from Portland, and all tucked away in a compact, interesting Victorian-aged, small town atmosphere.  A very cool place to see.  (And they have a Costco.  LOL!)
> 
> Dave



Sounds nice.... is there a timeshare somewhere near there?  I haven't been able to find any yet.


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 22, 2008)

nodge said:


> According to something I recently heard on the local radio, Oregon's number 1 tourist attraction (in terms of number of visitors per year) use to be Multnomah Falls, something that should not be missed.
> 
> What replaced it you ask as the number 1 attraction in all of Oregon?  Click here for the sad news.
> 
> ...



How about that... I've never even heard of Multnomah Falls... but it certainly sounds like a site to see!  As for the largest independent bookstore in the world.... if my husband went in there, I'd never get to see the falls!

Thanks for sharing... I'm still gathering data.

Thanks everyone who has posted so far.


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 22, 2008)

nodge said:


> Hey speaking of Cannon Beach, guess what lucky beachcombers found near Cannon beach this past weekend?  (Click on the link to the video to get a little glimps of the beach).
> 
> -nodge



Interesting!


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 22, 2008)

We'd really like someplace sort of central, I guess, where we could take day trips to the various geographical areas... coastal for beach and whale watching, mountains, forests, rivers, etc.  We're from Texas, so we don't mind driving a couple of hours to get somewhere.     We're empty nesters, and not the hiking type... more the sightseeing type, but maybe tubing, canoing, etc.  And all while staying in a timeshare, please!  Is that possible?


----------



## Steve (Feb 22, 2008)

*Whispering Woods*



In The Pink said:


> We'd really like someplace sort of central, I guess, where we could take day trips to the various geographical areas... coastal for beach and whale watching, mountains, forests, rivers, etc.  We're from Texas, so we don't mind driving a couple of hours to get somewhere.     We're empty nesters, and not the hiking type... more the sightseeing type, but maybe tubing, canoing, etc.  And all while staying in a timeshare, please!  Is that possible?



With what you are stating in this post, I would suggest Whispering Woods.  It is located in the forest near Mount Hood.  It's a little under an hour from Portland, less than that to Multnomah Falls and the Columbia Gorge.  From here, you can also take day trips to Astoria and the coast as well as the Bend/Eagle Crest area of central Oregon on the dry side of the Cascades.  

Whispering Woods is a small resort in an isolated spot...but it's fairly centrally located for the various sites in northern Oregon.  It's also very relaxing, beautiful, and makes a great base camp for adventure...both urban and scenic.

Steve


----------



## LynnW (Feb 23, 2008)

Check out Stoneridge Townhomes in Sunriver OR. The most beautiful timeshare units we have ever stayed in. Good location for sightseeing and you can walk to the Village at Sunriver where there are several restaurants and shops. 

Lynn


----------



## TomL (Feb 23, 2008)

In The Pink said:


> Sounds nice.... is there a timeshare somewhere near there?  I haven't been able to find any yet.



Maria, The closest TS to Astoria is the Worldmark in Seaside.  I've never tried to trade into it, but I've heard it's a very difficult trade.  Next closest would be the Worldmark at Gleneden Beach near Depot Bay or some in the Newport area.  These are both about 1 hour south of Astoria.
Also, the best time of the year for the coast is mid Sept to early Oct.  Crowds are gone, weather is generally very nice. 
Early summer (and frequently mid summer) is generally misty/rainy and cool.
TomL


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 23, 2008)

Considering you are traveling from Texas, I would concentrate on the "wet" side of the mountains which is the west side of the Cascades. The east side is beautiful, but it is high desert.  The west side is lush and green.  I have to guess that is what you are looking for in an Oregon location.

The Oregon coast is really beautiful. You might try for a private exchange or consider renting.  Summer weeks are a difficult trade.

When are you thinking about traveling?

In the past when we wanted to visit someplace that is a long drive from where we are staying in our timeshare, we have booked a room at that destination and stayed overnight for one night.  We did this on Kona when we wanted to visit the volcano, and also in Sedona when we wanted to see the sunset and the sunrise on the Grand Canyon. You might consider that option.

I agree with Ez-Ed.  My favorite place to stay in Oregon is The Inn at Otter Rock, which is part of The Inn at Otter Crest.  The beach there is a marine perserve, you can't remove anything from it.  It has great tide pools and rock formations.  There are always seals there too. The rooms are not the lap of luxury, but are clean and comfortable. Read the reviews for more info.  About an hour inland there are lots of great wineries to visit in the McMinville area.

September, in my opinion is the best month to visit the coast. Still warm, not as windy, less people.  After the kids are back in school, it is a much easier trade.

Gayle


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## ragtop (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm w/ LynnW: Sunriver is an outstanding family vacation spot with loads to do, including >30 miles of paved, flat bike trails; river adventures, hiking in the Cascades, the High Desert Musuem, an observatory for star-gazing, golf, tennis, etc.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 24, 2008)

ragtop said:


> I'm w/ LynnW: Sunriver is an outstanding family vacation spot with loads to do, including >30 miles of paved, flat bike trails; river adventures, hiking in the Cascades, the High Desert Musuem, an observatory for star-gazing, golf, tennis, etc.



Nothing wrong with Sunriver (my folks lived in Bend for more than 30 years) but it's a loooong way from the coast.  And for a visitor from Texas, where they can see desert country all day long, I think they'd do themselves a great disservice during an Oregon trip by not taking full advantage of enjoying the incredible Oregon Coast.  The scenery on the coast is like nowhere else in the country.

Dave


----------



## Debbyd57 (Feb 25, 2008)

My favorite for timesharing is Eagle Crest.  The resort is beautiful and there is a lot to do without even leaving the resort.  You can walk for miles.  They have a lot of activities.  The town of Bend is close.  You can drive up to the mountains.

My other favorite is anywhere on the Oregon Coast.  The only downside to the Oregon coast is that it is frequently windy and cool.


----------



## Amy (Feb 28, 2009)

I really appreciate this thread, as we're moving to Portland this summer because DH has accepted a job offer in the area.  I am starting to research places to explore with the family.  I particularly appreciate those who identified wet/dry weather and places good-for-family (with kids).  I am not as enthusiastic about this move as DH for a few reasons, one of which is the constant wet/cloudy weather.  I'm nervous about whether it would make me sad, but we won't know for sure until we've lived there.  I'd love to explore the OR coast but the idea of vacationing in sunny dry climates within driving distance has great appeal.

If anyone has more locations to suggest, please chime in.  I have access to RCI and II and I'm also a recent Worldmark member.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 28, 2009)

Steve said:


> With what you are stating in this post, I would suggest Whispering Woods.  It is located in the forest near Mount Hood.  It's a little under an hour from Portland, less than that to Multnomah Falls and the Columbia Gorge.  From here, you can also take day trips to Astoria and the coast as well as the Bend/Eagle Crest area of central Oregon on the dry side of the Cascades.
> 
> Whispering Woods is a small resort in an isolated spot...but it's fairly centrally located for the various sites in northern Oregon.  It's also very relaxing, beautiful, and makes a great base camp for adventure...both urban and scenic.
> 
> Steve



Whispering Woods is also well situated for day trips to wine regions in both Oregon (Yamhill County, south of Portland) and the Columbia Gorge and Yakima areas in Washington.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 28, 2009)

*Sisters*

is a cute town to visit but my favorite place to visit in Oregon is literally my sister's:whoopie: !

She lives in Sandy and, during our every other year trips there, we have gotten to see much of western Oregon over the years.  There really isn't a place I haven't appreciated, but Crater Lake was a favorite, along with the Bend area, and the coast, oh and Portland itself.....


----------



## kwilson (Feb 28, 2009)

My back yard! Because it is full of beautiful flowers and plants and is close to the reefer full of beer and wine.:whoopie:


----------



## Laurie (Feb 28, 2009)

I third the recommendation for Whispering Woods for a central location, we traveled there last summer, and enjoyed it very much. In addition to several of the day trips mentioned above, you can also visit Mt. St. Helens from there.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 28, 2009)

Amy said:


> I really appreciate this thread, as we're moving to Portland this summer because DH has accepted a job offer in the area.


It's good that you are moving there in the summer because you'll probably have many good days to see the beauty of the area before the cold, wet, dreary weather sets in.  We lived in the Seattle area for 25 years, moving up from Texas.

Initially, we didn't mind the rain because everything was so green and beautiful and there were so many new areas to explore.  But, as the years passed, the rain started to bother us more and more until we finally escaped two years ago.

Hopefully you'll enjoy seeing everything and getting acquainted with the state. After you've explored Oregon, go see Washington, and then British Columbia.  There is so much to see. At least you can go east across the mountains and get some sunshine periodically.


----------

